# Calibrage Ventilateur Powermac G5



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai récupéré au boulot un powermac 2x2ghz avec un carte mère HS. Après avoir fait plusieurs recherche j'ai finalement acheté une carte venant d'Ebay de même référence mais pas avec le même code processeur (les techniciens comprendront). Conséquence un calibrage profond de la carte avec ASD . Cependant c'est la première fois en 6 ans que j'ai affaire à ça et le calibrage est long même très très long pour finir je coupe le process après 2-3 heures de calibrage ventilation à fond ( le bordel dans mon bureau on dirait une centrale nucléaire) car j'en peux plus. 

Ma question est : Est ce normal que le calibrage est long voir très long et est ce qu'un technicien a déjà eu affaire à ça et y a t'il une réussite car il est destiné à mon frère mais j'ai pas envie de prendre mon temps sur un vieux truc.

Si quelqu'un peut me préciser le temps approximatif c'est encore mieux.

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2010)

Salut,

Finalement j'ai trouvé mon problème. Merci pour vos aides


----------



## alo (11 Mai 2010)

Xeos a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Finalement j'ai trouvé mon problème. Merci pour vos aides




Salut,

je suis dans la meme situation que toi... Peux-tu me filer ton astus ?


----------

